
Microsoft Windows CryptoAPI fails to properly validate ECC certificate chains - tosh
https://kb.cert.org/vuls/id/849224/
======
tosh
Security updates: [https://portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-US/security-
guidance/ad...](https://portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-US/security-
guidance/advisory/CVE-2020-0601)

